# SUPERCARS: Exposed!



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

Have you guys watched this weekly show broadcast exclusively on SPEED Chnl available in 1080i HD too!!! Very awesome. 
Ive recorded @ 5 episodes including drag racing a 08' AMG CL65, comparisons between a F430 and 997TT, Lotus Exige, Ford GT, to name a few! It's awesome to see the cars in races but also driving thru city streets, at car shows, etc. The host is a little annoying but the cars MORE than make up for him. 

Speed Chnl: check your local listing. 

More info click here: http://www.brightcove.tv/title.jsp?title=1493152487&channel=340485641


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

Tanner Foust is a thorough tool, but I do agree, the show is fantastic. The Aston Martin episode was great, although is toolishness was extra exposed in that one. My favorite is the Carerra GT review.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Watched for a minute, but couldn't stand the host. Besides, supercars just don't do that much for me - the average rich guy buys them and then puts around town.


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

Way too much fluff in that show but I like the cars. Tivo lets me blow through the non-moving parts. If I owned a CGT there's no way I'd give the keys to Tanner!


----------



## speedandmotion (May 3, 2008)

Some episodes have been better then others. The latest one is great with the GT-R, Ariel Atom and Koenigsegg. If anyone wants to watch it I put it up on my site.

Supercar Exposed GT-R

Also the last few minutes has footage from a Exotic car drive that we did to the Grand Prix of Long Beach. Videos of that day are here.

Grand Prix of Long Beach Videos


----------



## Ed103 (Dec 28, 2004)

Every now and then I watch Speed channel, but I agree that the hosts are generally pretty bad. Depending on the show, the hosts are either annoying, ill-informed or are merely eye candy and don't care about cars.

The only show you can't go wrong watching is Top Gear. And not the ones they air on BBC America. You have to download the original British broadcasts to see the guys in their true greatness. They really tell their true feelings on Korean and American cars and anything else they don't like, which is generally the same stuff any car enthusiast doesn't like.


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

Ed103 said:


> The only show you can't go wrong watching is Top Gear. And not the ones they air on BBC America. You have to download the original British broadcasts to see the guys in their true greatness. They really tell their true feelings on Korean and American cars and anything else they don't like, which is generally the same stuff any car enthusiast doesn't like.


"Normally, driving an exotic car is like trying to manhandle a cow up a flight of stairs, but driving this is like... smearing honey onto Keira Knightley".

God I love Top Gear.

On a side note, Tanner Foust: Still a d!ckbag.


----------



## Ed103 (Dec 28, 2004)

"Honestly, I'd rather be inside of this, than inside of Keira Knightly" -Jeremy

"I wouldn't" -Richard

Last season, Jeremy really seemed to be obsessed with Keira Knightly. Though I don't blame him. She's a Pirate Lord!


----------

